# mosquito lake report



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i just got back from my first open water fishing of mosquito, i was just jigging and casting huskys. it was cold, the snow was coming directly from the north and slamming me in the face, but thats how you catch em at mosquito, fish the wind whipped shores. .. speaking of the north, the north end is still ice locked. the southend is open as far as you can see, but there are still some small ice sheets out here, be careful. all ramps are open, but id suggest the state park.. photos you say?? and by the way, the water is murky.. i saw one walleye pulled out toady and it was at the dam


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

Only thing I ever pull out of that damn dam is rock bass and blue gill, weren't you catching those"buck and a half crappie this time last year in a t-shirt at the causeway? Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Got to give you props i sure didn't think anybody would have given it hell today. Where's the hogs you mean to say you got :S!! All in good time next week is looking better at least lets hope


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

dan1985 said:


> Only thing I ever pull out of that damn dam is rock bass and blue gill, weren't you catching those"buck and a half crappie this time last year in a t-shirt at the causeway? Lol
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


c'mon dan, gotta be versatile. there will be more crappie videos this spring. today was just my first skunk, but a cold one. lol.


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah your right, i'm just getting antsy!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

I've been able to shore fish a few times this spring...err I mean winter and it has been brutal cold and wind for a couple of those but worth it. Nice just getting out...plus I've worked outside all winter in downtown Cleveland right by the lake so the wind I'm a little used to......thanks for the report and pics. Nice to see the lake has some water in it this year. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I am led to believe the nets were out on the north side of the causeway. If it's ice locked, how are they handling that?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> I am led to believe the nets were out on the north side of the causeway. If it's ice locked, how are they handling that?


All of the nets I saw were on the south side. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

Tom u da man keep dewin what ur dewin......


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

no nets in the northend, all are south of the causeway.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

keep up the good reports EZ !


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Had a good day a few years ago when the weather was brutal. It was windy , so we anchored across from the state park in the stump field. Used jig and minnow and jigging spoons just off of bottom.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i headed back out to mosquito this morning after work and hit the spillway and dam again. spillway was low and slow. the dam wasnt much better. but i did get a fish story  i was casting a HJ12, i was working the rocks, i was casting out about 10 feet from shore, about 20 yards away. id let it set for my normal 10 count and gave the lure 3 or 4 twitches while slowly cranking it in. all of a sudden my line heads straight towards the main lake, no head shake on jumping, nothing but moving on out.... drags is peeling and i cant stop it. i palmed the spool to put a little more pressure on the fish and a few seconds after that, the line went slack, i thought it got off. well, it sure did, but i lost a husky jerk in the process...... ive never seen the fish and ive never seen one break, i wonder if its because of the icy cold water? if you find the rest of my husky, id like it back


----------



## allyfisher (Jan 9, 2013)

You got a wall hanger there and a story to go with it!


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

Sometimes those northerns are like hooking into a locomotive!!! I'll be out there this evening, you got my blood pumping now!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

my blood was pumping for sure.


----------

